
The end of plastic? New plant-based bottles will degrade in a year - thereare5lights
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/16/the-end-of-plastic-new-plant-based-bottles-will-degrade-in-a-year
======
masonic

      Trials have shown that the plant plastic would decompose in one year using a composter, and *a few years longer* if left in normal outdoor conditions.
    

"normal outdoor conditions" means above-ground, but that's very different from
landfills. And these compound-material bottles (cardboard with plastic lining)
will be left out of the redeem-recycle cycle altogether. This looks like a
much worse solution than all-PET bottles, especially plant-sourced PET.

